# Moving from China



## lkendrew500 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I have two clients that are interested in moving from China to Cyprus and I hoped that somebody may be able to advise on any difficulties that might face them? Essentially the pros and cons.

Any information would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you in advance,
Laura


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If they are not Eu citizens and want to get residency there are certain criterior they have to meet.
They have to purchase a property for at least 300.000Euros. Be able tp prove an income of at least 30K per year plus another 5k for each dependant.
This income must be proved to come from outside Cyprus.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Veronica said:


> If they are not Eu citizens and want to get residency there are certain criterior they have to meet.
> They have to purchase a property for at least 300.000Euros. Be able tp prove an income of at least 30K per year plus another 5k for each dependant.
> This income must be proved to come from outside Cyprus.


Veronica you dont meant they have to fill both these demand? Either or.......or?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Veronica you dont meant they have to fill both these demand? Either or.......or?
> 
> Anders


Both from what I understand.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is the latest ruling by the council of ministers

Permanent Residency - Simplification, Clarification and Speedy response 
[UPDATED 30.08.12]

The Council of Ministers with a decision taken on 22nd August 2012, allows the Minister of Interior to take a decision on category F immigration permits applications (Permanent Residency) without the application having to go through the 4-member committee that has been deciding up to now, thereby speeding the process.

The criteria for a fast and unilateral decision by the Minister are as follows:

- The applicant has to prove annual sufficient and secure income from abroad of at least €30,000= (from income, interest, rentals, dividends, pensions, etc.) plus €5.000= for any dependent member of the family.

- To purchase a home or other property in Cyprus of at least €300,000= value or more and proof of payment of at least €200,000= of this amount before the application is lodged.

- Proof of a fixed deposit of €30,000= euro for a minimum of three years in a Cyprus bank.

- All amounts mentioned above must be proven to have come from abroad.

- Police clearance certificate from the Authorities of the country of origin to be submitted.

- Official declaration that the applicant will not engage in any form of employment in Cyprus, paid or unpaid.

- Subject to verifying the truth and accuracy of all papers that will be submitted with the application.

For any applicants who do not meet one of these criteria, their application will be examined in accordance with the normal procedure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Veronica said:


> This is the latest ruling by the council of ministers
> 
> Permanent Residency - Simplification, Clarification and Speedy response
> [UPDATED 30.08.12]
> ...


Yes ofc this is for people that dont want or is offered work in Cyprus. Mostly pensioners. Also UK pensioners came under F before 2004.

But ofc if you are offered a job in Cyprus that no Cypriot can do then you can also be granted the Recidency, even without buying a house. I can imagine that not all russians that come to Cyprus buy property for 300000 €

And there will be a lot of oil workers from China

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is a difference between getting a work visa and getting residency. 
What we are talking about here is residency not work visas. 
Without residency you can only stay in Cyprus for a limited period of time each year unless you have a work visa which you have to renew regularly.
EU citizens (and their spouses) can come here to live and rent or buy a cheap apartment and still get residency. Non EU citizens such as Chinese have to meet the criterior as laid out by the council of ministers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Sorry but I dont agree. If you read this government link there is many more possibilities then Category F to become a Recidence Visa for non -EU citizens.

Cyprus Visa : Cyprus residence visa requirements and information



And I dont really think that I can come to Cyprus, rent a 1 room apartment and demand to stay without showing how I will survive. I am sure many new EU citizens think so, but it is not

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anders the information i have is the latest up to date information which was sent to us specifically in case we get enquiries from non EU citizens.
The link you give is very much out of date with figures being quoted in Cyprus pounds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Anders the information i have is the latest up to date information which was sent to us specifically in case we get enquiries from non EU citizens.
> The link you give is very much out of date with figures being quoted in Cyprus pounds.


Ok we stop the discussion. I dont belive you are right but I will find out and come back with my findings.

Anders

Btw, all Cyprus Government sites still have CYP for costs. I know its old but still...

But you mean that I can come without any income and live on Cyprus?


----------



## lkendrew500 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you all for your response...although a little heated! I very much appreciate it and hope to pass on the advise to my clients.

Best wishes,
Laura


----------

